# Jamis Helix Experience?



## theLark (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello all! 

My wife asked me to find her a bike. She's not looking to go crazy on trails, but would like to come out with me. I found a 2017 Jamis Helix Comp. I like the specs, hydraulic disc brakes being the main thing. Anyone have any experience with this bike? She's got a competitive nature and if she enjoys herself I could see her upgrading...but I can't say that's a definite. Hoping to get it for under $400. Thank you!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Not familiar with that bike, but I have the impression of Jamis, perhaps dated, of being a good value for a good bike. Fit would be the biggest thing that determines if it is a good match. A test ride would be best. Assuming it is used, it would also be nice if a mechanic uld check it out first, so she doesn't have to invest another 400 dollars in a 400 dollar bike. As an aside, enquiring minds want to know if $400 is about what you paid for your first MTB? If so (in recent history) you may be in the right ballpark. If you spent 3x that much to enjoy the sport as a beginner, perhaps she should have the same advantage.


----------



## theLark (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Yes my first MTB was around $400, if not less, albeit in the late nineties/Y2K. It was a new Haro Vector and I just replaced it this year. She'd rather have me get her on a big box store bike (Schwinn etc.) for price reasons, but I have to draw the line there. That's why I'm looking for the best bang for the buck in used sub $500 price point.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

It seems kinda 'meh'... really heavy for a hardtail, 3x drivetrain, crappy fork. For $400 I think you can do better, but good job on drawing the line at 'Mart bikes as they are just flat out dangerous on the trail!

Some more details would be good... how tall is your wife, what kind of trails will you be riding, is she brand new to riding or has she done it before? You can probably pick up something a bit higher quality for your money if you scour Craigslist and Pinkbike, but it has to be the right size. She'll need to test ride it to make sure, and she'll probably want to test ride a few in an actual bike shop to get a feel for what she likes (even parking lot test rides are better than none). 

The biggest mistake women (and men buying bikes for women) make is to think that they can only ride a women's bike. Most of us here ride unisex bikes, and as long as the sizing is correct it really doesn't matter what gender the bike is marketed towards. The only exception to this might be if she's really small as there aren't many unisex XS frames out there. So my advice would be to extend your search to include unisex bikes and pick something lighter and higher quality. At least if you're looking at hardtails you won't have to worry about the shock/bushings being shot, just pick something with an air fork and a decent drivetrain. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## theLark (Jan 5, 2018)

She's 5'4". So we're looking at small frames. I've been searching C-List, PB etc. non stop. I told her it might pay to hold out a little longer. She's never done any serious MTB'ing, and at this point she's more into running so I'm not sure if she'll ever get there. We're just looking something to get her to the top and ease back down at this point.


----------



## theLark (Jan 5, 2018)

After another search I've found a 2016 Giant/Liv Tempt and a Marlin 7 15.5. I'm trying to get more details from the owners, found via PB.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

theLark said:


> She's 5'4". So we're looking at small frames. I've been searching C-List, PB etc. non stop. I told her it might pay to hold out a little longer. She's never done any serious MTB'ing, and at this point she's more into running so I'm not sure if she'll ever get there. We're just looking something to get her to the top and ease back down at this point.


I kind of have my eye on the Salsa Timberjack as a good value, lately.

https://salsacycles.com/bikes/timberjack/2018_timberjack_nx1_27.5


----------

